# Cable question



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Is there any way to convert the hdmi signal from a vip reciever to rg6 coax?

If the answer is yes, will the signal still be HD when it gets to my LCD?

I have patio that has a RG6 cable drop. I would like to put an LCD out there. I would like to use the HDMI out on my vip211, convert it to RG6 and then hook to the LCD on the patio. Obviously it would be a mirrored image of the LCD that the 211 is currently hooked up too.

Thanks...


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

HDMI to coax baluns/extenders do exist - but be prepared to pay $400+. Just search Google. It might be cheaper to pay someone to fish an HDMI out there for your though.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you think of what you're asking... what you are asking for is something to take the HDMI output and re-encode it to MPEG4, or MPEG2, or whatever so that the other device can re decode it... you basically need a mini-computer to do that... which is why such devices exist but are fairly expensive.


----------



## fraisa (Sep 6, 2010)

or just go buy a wireless hdmi sender 
i use one that i got from best buy
cost me 249 bucks
and works great out side.
i run it from the second hdmi jack from my av receiver to the outside projector on a 70 inch black diamond screen works awesome


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I forgot about those... still a chunk of change, but better than the coax converter and no need to run any new cable for wireless.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Wireless HDMI. Great idea! That will work and it's why I come here and ask questions.

Thanks


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Just be careful which one you purchase and make sure you can return it if it doesn't meet your expectations. Typically these run at 5 Ghz and some run at 60 Ghz. At 60 Ghz you will not be going through any walls and these are mainly for the connections in the same room. At 5 Ghz you can get through one wall but multiple walls could be a problem.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

The other option would be to upgrade the 211 to a Hopper and Joey which can send an HD signal over RG6 coax and give you HDMI at the remote location.


----------

